# The beast



## Rigs (May 26, 2022)

I don’t know what else to call it.  Any help identifying the frames maker?  It appears the back fender belongs on it, I think I’ll remove the house paint and see what we’ve got.


----------



## bloo (May 26, 2022)

Murray, probably made for Sears, probably branded JC Higgins. There is one on page three of the Murray serial number thread with very similar stampings.

502 is the code that tells the guy at the Sears parts department that they got that bike from Murray, rather than Huffman, or Westfield, or Puch, etc. MOS-L might be useful information. MOS would be 1953, but Murray may have put an S in for Sears, in which case that's really MOL, aka 1947. I think it's 1947. There is a good chance that some of the other numbers, like probably the 221, are part of a Sears catalog number. You might be able to nail it down better by perusing Sears catalogs from around 1947.

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/page-35#post-1237794


----------



## Rigs (May 26, 2022)

That’s great information. Thank you for your knowledge.  Now what to do with it.


----------



## Dogtown (May 26, 2022)

Goof off will take that house paint off.


----------



## Rigs (May 28, 2022)

Rigs said:


> That’s great information. Thank you for your knowledge.  Now what to do with it.


----------



## Rigs (May 28, 2022)

Tried the goof off but I’m afraid this one’s too far gone


----------



## Dogtown (May 28, 2022)

Rigs said:


> Tried the goof off but I’m afraid this one’s too far gone
> 
> View attachment 1635101



#rigs Keep going it seems like it won’t happen at first and you are just making a mess. I ended up with a 34 Schwinn underneath a lead paint nightmare.


----------



## Dogtown (May 28, 2022)

Rigs said:


> Tried the goof off but I’m afraid this one’s too far gone
> 
> View attachment 1635101










Don’t give up hope yet. It is a pain in the … and it seems like you are just making a mess but it will work before after 34 Schwinn


----------



## Rigs (Jun 2, 2022)

Dogtown said:


> Goof off will take that house paint off.View attachment 1634393View attachment 1634394



Goof off is working ok. Turns out this bike is 100% old time rat bike. I would never make one myself but this thing truly is the beast. All homemade brackets, Higgins frame, far as I can tell a Murray rear fender, maybe Elgin front fender cut to a shorty, huffy chainguard. Gonna clean it up remove some paint and put it back together as is. When I got it it had on old Schwinn badge glued on as nameplate.


----------



## Dogtown (Jun 3, 2022)

Please post a pic when you are finished. It sounds like a cool project.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 3, 2022)

Agreed.  Interesting to followup.


----------



## Rigs (Jul 11, 2022)

Dogtown said:


> Please post a pic when you are finished. It sounds like a cool project.


----------



## Rigs (Jul 11, 2022)

Rigs said:


> View attachment 1660456
> 
> View attachment 1660456
> 
> ...



This bike cleaned up nicely. New light, grips, and a little paint.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 11, 2022)

Rigs said:


> This bike cleaned up nicely. New light, grips, and a little paint.



Excellent job! Cute Pup, too!


----------



## Gully (Jul 11, 2022)

Beast no more!!  Good job!


----------



## Gimletbikes (Jul 11, 2022)

That's the beast!? Holy crap, you did a GREAT job removing all that paint


----------



## Rigs (Jul 11, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Excellent job! Cute Pup, too!



Thanks. That’s Gidget the Midget


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 11, 2022)

that bike is not correct. how can anyone ride a bike that does not have all the original equipment? 🤪


----------

